

Ask HN: Real world examples of graph db usage? - vijayr

I spent sometime playing around with neo4j and mongodb - while mongodb was fun, it wasn&#x27;t as interesting as neo4j to me, I&#x27;d like to learn more about graph DBs.  Before spending more time on it, I&#x27;ve a few questions:<p>1. What are some examples of real world usage of graph DB (other than social networking)?<p>2. Which is a good graph DB to learn?<p>3. Is there enough demand for graph db skillset?
======
cognibits
Without going too much into details, I work in cyber security and we use graph
db to store control flow graphs of modules/binaries that we disassembled using
IDA/IDAPython. We use the information to filter out "interesting" functions
when conducting a research that spans across versions of the same product.

------
len
we are using neo4j for our tinder for shopping app - phresh - here in la.

the hypothesis is that we can do better product recommendations than standard
machine learning thats commonly used. further, the native graph db allows you
to connect seemingly disparate data sets - eg social network, language,
interest & taste graphs - that create connections only humans would be able to
normally generate.

always looking for people interested in native graphs dbs.

check out our job postings:
[https://angel.co/phresh/jobs](https://angel.co/phresh/jobs)

------
yamalight
1\. dbpedia spotlight for example

2\. as it usually happens, it completely depends on use case

3\. most likely there will be, big data uses graph dbs pretty heavily as far
as I know

